

Facebook 3.1 with Push now in app store - shalmanese
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/browserRedirect?url=itms%253A%252F%252Fitunes.apple.com%252FWebObjects%252FMZStore.woa%252Fwa%252FviewSoftware%253Fid%253D284882215%2526cc%253Dus%2526mt%253D8

======
aroon
BUG ALERT!

The contact sync feature has an option to replace your existing photos in your
contacts and is _disabled_ by default.

Unfortunately, it seems to have gone ahead and replaced many of the photos I
have set for contacts. It hasn't done it for all of them but it has for many
of them. I'm not sure about all the details of the bug but be aware that it's
likely your pictures will be replaced whether you want them to or not.

You also may have to sync a couple times before photos are synced to all the
relevant contacts. Their photo download protocol looks pretty chatty and I
guess some of the requests fail and they aren't re-trying until the next sync
session.

~~~
blasdel
I can't figure out how to cause it to sync a second time -- it's not in the
Settings.app pane and there's no in-app preferences I can find.

~~~
jdagostino
Go to your friends list and in the top right hand corner is a sync button -
turn off the contact sync and on to sync the contacts again

------
blasdel
Even better than Push Notifications is the ability to downwardly sync your
Facebook Friends with your Address Book, including Profile Photos. If you have
it set up, that then syncs to Google too!

~~~
mortenjorck
Huh. This is actually the first app I've used that writes to the address book
instead of just reading. I didn't even know the API supported that.

Which, not to veer too far off topic, makes more glaring the continuing
omission of a calendar API from the iPhone. Doesn't adding contacts from a
third-party app seem like a less common use case than adding calendar events?
The Facebook app could certainly take advantage of it.

------
trezor
Besides push being neat, I especially like the ability to synchronize the
pictures of your contacts. I honestly never bother to get a good picture and
add it manually :)

